# علاقتكَ مَعَ الليل؟



## candy shop (6 مايو 2010)

*علاقتكَ مَعَ الليل؟*​

*أيهاالليل*​ 

*يا زمنَ  القلق وَ الأرق وَ السَـكينة وَالهدوء*​ 

*يا زمنَ  النقائض حيثُ الغضب وَ الحلم وَ الشكوى وَ الرضى وَ الوصل وَالعناق وَ  البعد وَ البَين*​ 

*أيها  المسـلوخ ُ منكَ النهار*​ 

*يا زمنَ  الحضور وَ زمنَالغياب*​ 

*أيها  الليل*​ 

*لـِ كُل  ِ واحدٍ منا علاقة خاصة معَ الليل و َتعتمدُ على تجربةٍ مُتراكمة و َمخزون  ٍ مُنذ ُ الطفولة*​ 

*فالبعضُ  يأنسـِه ُ الليل وَ البعض يُرعِبهالليل*​ 

*فكيف  أبتنيتَ علاقتكَ مع الليل وَ ما مضمون هذهِ العلاقة؟*​ 

*بـِ  معنى آخر*​ 

*كيفَ علاقتكَ مَعَ الليل؟

منقول
*​


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2010)

احلى الاوقات اللي بنفرد بها بنفسي

او اؤلف الشعر او ارسم هي بالليل

فالليل له نكهة خاصة عندي

اشكرك كاندي

بغاية الروعة

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 مايو 2010)

ما فيش اجمل من هدوء الليل
برتاح وبكلم ربنا فيه كتييييييييييييير فيه وبعيط فيه جااااااااااامد 
واكتب كل حاجه حساها وكمان اكلم القمر فيه
يعني الليل ده و هدوؤو حاجه كده تتحس بس ما تتوصفش
موضوع جميل ورائع
تقبلي اختي مروروي​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مايو 2010)

> *كيفَ علاقتكَ مَعَ الليل؟
> *




حاليلا اصبح للنوم 
هههههههههههه 
بخرج من بيتنا الصبح مابرجعش البيت إلا على النوم بليل 
بعد يوم طويل وشاق
زمان كان الليل رائع بالنسبه لى للتأمل 
وقضاء وقت جميل مع العائله ولكن الظروف تغيرت 
شكرا كاندى على الموضوع ​


----------



## النهيسى (8 مايو 2010)

أولا شكرا جدا لموضوعكم الجميل


أنا أحب الليل والسهر حيث السكون 

الليل راحه للنفس ​


----------



## candy shop (10 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> احلى الاوقات اللي بنفرد بها بنفسي
> 
> او اؤلف الشعر او ارسم هي بالليل
> 
> ...



شكراااااااااااااا لتشجيعك كليمو

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (10 مايو 2010)

الحق حق قال:


> ما فيش اجمل من هدوء الليل
> برتاح وبكلم ربنا فيه كتييييييييييييير فيه وبعيط فيه جااااااااااامد
> واكتب كل حاجه حساها وكمان اكلم القمر فيه
> يعني الليل ده و هدوؤو حاجه كده تتحس بس ما تتوصفش
> ...



شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (10 مايو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> حاليلا اصبح للنوم
> هههههههههههه
> بخرج من بيتنا الصبح مابرجعش البيت إلا على النوم بليل
> بعد يوم طويل وشاق
> ...



شكرااااااااااااااااا ليك يا كوكو

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (10 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> أولا شكرا جدا لموضوعكم الجميل
> 
> 
> أنا أحب الليل والسهر حيث السكون
> ...



شكرااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا نهيسى

ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
​


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (10 مايو 2010)

*نفس الاراء اللى فاتت* 
*بس حبيت ادخل واشكرك على*
*الموضوع يا ساندى*

*تسلم ايديك*


----------



## candy shop (9 يوليو 2010)

+ماربيلا+ قال:


> *نفس الاراء اللى فاتت*
> *بس حبيت ادخل واشكرك على*
> *الموضوع يا ساندى*
> 
> *تسلم ايديك*


شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يوليو 2010)

*علاقتى بالليل علاقة صداقه فأنا اعشق سكونه  واجمل ا فكار كتاباتى تأتينى فى الليل 
ميرررسى كاندوووو*


----------



## ميرنا (12 يوليو 2010)

جيتى على عشقى الليل والبحر والقمر منور 
الليل يلهوى عليه كنت دايما اطلع اخر دور وانام فيه اخواتى كانو يقولو عليا جبارة بس مفيش احلى من منظر السما كلها ضلمة وعتمة بس فيها نجوم رقيقة وصغننة ومنورة وفيها قمر منور وحتى لو مش فى قمر السما دى روعة مصدر هدؤ 
بحس انى زى الريشة بطير فى السما وبقعد على النجوم


----------



## candy shop (5 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *علاقتى بالليل علاقة صداقه فأنا اعشق سكونه  واجمل ا فكار كتاباتى تأتينى فى الليل
> ميرررسى كاندوووو*



شكرااااااااااا يا عاشقه الليل 

فين ابدعاتك يا سوكيننه
​


----------



## candy shop (5 أكتوبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> جيتى على عشقى الليل والبحر والقمر منور
> الليل يلهوى عليه كنت دايما اطلع اخر دور وانام فيه اخواتى كانو يقولو عليا جبارة بس مفيش احلى من منظر السما كلها ضلمة وعتمة بس فيها نجوم رقيقة وصغننة ومنورة وفيها قمر منور وحتى لو مش فى قمر السما دى روعة مصدر هدؤ
> بحس انى زى الريشة بطير فى السما وبقعد على النجوم



ياسلام على الرومانسيه يا مرنون 

يارب ايما القمر منور حياتك 
​


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (8 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع رائع ميرسى كاندى 
على الموضوع الروووعة 
انى اعشق الليل والسكون 
فهو بالنسبه لى احساس بدفئ
واجمل معانى ..
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2010)

نور وسط الظلام قال:


> موضوع رائع ميرسى كاندى
> على الموضوع الروووعة
> انى اعشق الليل والسكون
> فهو بالنسبه لى احساس بدفئ
> ...


شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Maroo Magdi (27 مايو 2011)

فعلا مافيش اجمل من الليل يبقى هدوء عمرى ماشفتوا ولا هاشفوا بالنهار 
شكرا موضوع حلو​


----------



## candy shop (22 أكتوبر 2011)

Maroo Magdi قال:


> فعلا مافيش اجمل من الليل يبقى هدوء عمرى ماشفتوا ولا هاشفوا بالنهار
> شكرا موضوع حلو​


شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## rania79 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

بحب الليل جداااااااااا
لانى بدخل في عالمى الخاص من غير زن عيالى من الاخر
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى هارتى ع التويبك الليلى دة لوووووووووول​


----------



## candy shop (21 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> بحب الليل جداااااااااا
> لانى بدخل في عالمى الخاص من غير زن عيالى من الاخر
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى هارتى ع التويبك الليلى دة لوووووووووول​


شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

  ميرسى يا رانو

بس فكرنى اقول لبناتك الكلام ده هههههههههه​


----------

